# Hi all



## Briantb (Apr 28, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I'm Brian, 42 years old and have been training off an on for 20 years...though consistently for the last 6. I wonder if anyone can help me with a query I have for which I would be very grateful?

I've never taken gear, though I am contemplating this now. The reason being is that I have just acquired some of the pro hormone 'T-bullet' by Extreme Nutrition, but having read that they are, in effect, a steroid (a superdrol clone at that), should I just run a course of a mild steroid such as stromba for about 7 weeks instead? It seems to me from what I have read about T-Bullet, I'll not be doing myself any more (potential) 'damage' by running the stromba...or should I just do the T-Bullet (I have Nolva on hand and Clomid for pct).

Sorry to be long winded, but I would really appreciate the advice,

Brian.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Briantb said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm Brian, 42 years old and have been training off an on for 20 years...though consistently for the last 6. I wonder if anyone can help me with a query I have for which I would be very grateful?
> 
> ...


Stromba has bad sides as well essentially there is no such thing as a safe steroid in some peoples eyes.....

T bullets by pure definition are a PH and are legal to buy and sell unlike steroids so are not the same, in saying that they are strong but to think you will damage yourself less by taking another steroid is crazy (especially one that dry's joints and messes up your lipid profile) i would stick with the T-bullets then use the new Extreme product "Reload" for PCT


----------



## Briantb (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks for the replies guys...yes I contacted Extreme to see when the post T Bullet product would be available and I was told this weekend gone. One aspect that has lured to me towards the T-Bullet route is that it's only a month cycle...+ the pct. I haven't read any disappointing reviews about it really?


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

welcome aboard Bri hope the forum proves helpful there are some really good minds on here with a wealth of knowledge

i would agree with pscarb regarding t bullets and from the feedback from guys i have known who have taken them the results you will obtain are excellent

make sure you feedback your experiences to the forum to help others in the same boat


----------



## Briantb (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks very much Dr Manhattan and also Fleg and PScarb for your kind words and advice...just one further query if I may...can you recommend a good test booster to run with Clomid?..would something like Tauro Test be suitable...or would you just recommend Clomid on its own or indeed as PScarb suggests EN'S 'Reload'...I'm a tad unsure as to what would be most effective...thanks again.


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Briantb said:


> Thanks very much Dr Manhattan and also Fleg and PScarb for your kind words and advice...just one further query if I may...can you recommend a good test booster to run with Clomid?..would something like Tauro Test be suitable...or would you just recommend Clomid on its own or indeed as PScarb suggests EN'S 'Reload'...I'm a tad unsure as to what would be most effective...thanks again.


Firstly welcome mate...

I don't think Paul would recommend something that is no good to be honest mate altho I haven't used reload as of yet so can't really comment.

But if you have nolva on hand and don't use it thru cycle use that mate otherwise clomid would be ok too for a pct for a ph cycle

As manhattan said keep us posted...


----------



## kriptikchicken (Mar 6, 2006)

:welcome: aboard, the board! :becky:


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Welcome Brian to the forum.

View attachment 1427


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Welcome to MC mate.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

i personally dont get much from clomid but thats just me

as has been said Paul Scarb knows his stuff so go with his recommendation


----------



## Briantb (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks again everyone for the advice and for making me feel welcome on here


----------



## Temp (Apr 1, 2011)

howdy and welcome to the board


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Welcome to the board mate, sorry i can't help, all natty here apart from some slin with being diabetic


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

I am using bullets now!!!

Let us know what you decide on.


----------



## Briantb (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks Temp and Mattious. Yeah Mightymariner I had already ordered Nolva (precautionary) and Clomid for PCT before PScarb had recommended 'Reload' which I had already made enquiries about....I want to run a test-bootser with the clomid such as Tauro Test or Pink Magic but don't know if either of these would be suitable.

Cab I just ask Mighty how you are dosing the T-Bullets over the month?...2 a day from the start, 1,2,2,1 or other?


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

I am just using one a day for the course of 4 weeks but I am using Test prop as well. I've used something similar before and got back pumps, didn't want that again.


----------



## Briantb (Apr 28, 2011)

Yeah Dr Manhattan and Mightymariner I have indeed decided to go with PScarb's recommendations and use Extreme's 'Reload' for pct...even though I will have Nolva on hand for whilst on the bullets...I just a tad confused as to what dosage and for how long. I'll definitely be taking 1 a day for first week and then all things good jump to 2 a day in weeks 2 and 3...but what about week 4?..I've read on here, for some reason, that some only do three weeks because they think week 4 is a 'waste of time'?? I don't understand this, could someone enlighten me?

I'm also taking Liv 52 and increasing water intake througout...is there anything else that would be recommend...I'm hoping to get some before and after photos done to put on here and I will report back with my experiences throughout....I haven't taken anything like this before and so I'm really looking forward to seeing how I react to them...


----------

